# bricks a few pics of me and black420



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I will post more later


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice Pics!!! Were planning on trying to make it to bricks one of these weekends this Summer.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Sweet pics


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

650Brute said:


> Nice Pics!!! Were planning on trying to make it to bricks one of these weekends this Summer.


 
Hey man let me know when you plan on coming to bricks Team Xpensive Habitz will show you around


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

bruteman said:


> Hey man let me know when you plan on coming to bricks Team Xpensive Habitz will show you around


Sweet! Will Do!:rockn:


----------

